# Experience 4



## wthomas69 (Nov 28, 2009)

We have a bolt and two minis, can I install experience 4 on only one of the minis? My wife uses the bolt and want to make sure the new experience is rock solid before switching the bolt.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

No. A Mini must run the same "Experience" as its host.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It is rock solid. It is just different.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> It is rock solid. It is just different.


Eh, opinions differ. A parallel thread offers at least one example of networking issues on TE4 solved by a rollback to TE3 - though, arguably, whether the rollback or factory reset resolved the issue is unknown.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Eh, opinions differ. A parallel thread offers at least one example of networking issues on TE4 solved by a rollback to TE3 - though, arguably, whether the rollback or factory reset resolved the issue is unknown.


I can mention tons of threads with issues for TE3. I've been on it since the start and it has worked as well as any TiVo system I have had.

Saying anything else is spreading fear.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I can mention tons of threads with issues for TE3. I've been on it since the start and it has worked as well as any TiVo system I have had.
> 
> Saying anything else is spreading fear.


So you would say that TE3 isn't "rock solid," either, and I wouldn't disagree; and the OP's spouse appears comfortable with TE3. But saying that TE4 is "rock solid" is factually incorrect, and pointing that out isn't spreading fear, it's merely resetting the likely expectations forming from such a statement.

The OP and spouse may object to it subjectively or objectively, depending on the subset of TiVo features they typically use and any idiosyncrasies in their setup. "Rock solid" is a high threshold to achieve.


----------



## fyodor (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't use the experience 4 because it doesn't let you use Pytivo, but others may not care.

I would look at some of the threads talking about the experience 4 and form your own impressions. Since these are support forums, the answers will shade negative but overall I think it's the best way to inform yourself. You may have a different sense of what "rock solid" means and what's a problematic level of trouble. I would also think about whether the additional features/interface are even something you want. It's definitely prettier, but you may prefer what you're used to and many of the extra features (discovery, etc) may not be appealing to you. As a middle aged nerd who used computers as a kid in the 80s, I tend to like text menus that present more information. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> So you would say that TE3 isn't "rock solid," either, and I wouldn't disagree; and the OP's spouse appears comfortable with TE3. But saying that TE4 is "rock solid" is factually incorrect, and pointing that out isn't spreading fear, it's merely resetting the likely expectations forming from such a statement.
> 
> The OP and spouse may object to it subjectively or objectively, depending on the subset of TiVo features they typically use and any idiosyncrasies in their setup. "Rock solid" is a high threshold to achieve.


I have had zero crashes, zero missed recordings, zero problems since it came out. In software, that is rock solid. I'm not arguing that issues don't crop up, I'm saying that by the standard you are trying to apply, NOTHING is rock solid. Therefore, spreading fear.


----------



## XIBM (Mar 9, 2013)

TE4 Suggestions sink like a rock...


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

The "Skip" is still hit & miss with the TE4. For instance my Bolt with TE4 didn't have "Skip" available last night for "Big Brother" but my older Roamio did and it's under the older UI. I rebooted the Bolt since it seems like rebooting used to fix it under TE3 so I'm hoping it fixes it for TE4?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

lujan said:


> The "Skip" is still hit & miss with the TE4. For instance my Bolt with TE4 didn't have "Skip" available last night for "Big Brother" but my older Roamio did and it's under the older UI. I rebooted the Bolt since it seems like rebooting used to fix it under TE3 so I'm hoping it fixes it for TE4?


There is a thread used by members to track SM failures. This time of year programs are mostly repeats, so it has lower activity. But for more feedback: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> I have had ...


So it's "rock solid" ... for you.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Even using the phrase "rock solid" is funny. I have tonight's "Late Night" in my TDL as "new" despite every indicator in the metadata says it should not be there. Even the guide is smart enough to not use the new icon. It's summer. All the skip monkeys are at the beach.


----------



## lujan (May 24, 2010)

JoeKustra said:


> There is a thread used by members to track SM failures. This time of year programs are mostly repeats, so it has lower activity. But for more feedback: Skip not available on shows recorded tonight


I can understand it being a problem with the broadcast if all the TiVo's didn't have "Skip" available but in this instance, only the Bolt didn't have it available so I know it's isolated to the Bolt.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Even using the phrase "rock solid" is funny. I have tonight's "Late Night" in my TDL as "new" despite every indicator in the metadata says it should not be there. Even the guide is smart enough to not use the new icon. It's summer. All the skip monkeys are at the beach.


I think that there are 2 discussion going on: how is TE4 as a software and user interface, and Guide issues. Unless Guide issues now are appearing differently for TE3 and TE4 boxes.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Unless Guide issues now are appearing differently for TE3 and TE4 boxes.


Only difference I detect between the TE4 and TE3 guides is more text in the descriptions. It causes a slight delay when scrolling on my Roamio boxes. Not a problem. Their messed up data is the same.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Apologies if this is the wrong thread. I upgraded my Roamio+ and ten Mini's to TE4 a couple of days ago primarily for the Auto Skip feature which, so far, is working well. I do have 2 issues that I'm hoping have resolutions:

1. On the Roamio Plus I am seeing the black & white CableCard screen from time to time and have to press 'Clear' to close it. I am getting all channels OK but the pop-up is annoying. Is there a fix?

2. Today (7/4/19) most of our TV's with Mini's displayed an 'Emergency Alert' which had already been cancelled by the time the TV's were turned on. The problem is that no amount of button pushing on the remote would clear the alert. The remotes did nothing. The only way to clear the alert was to power cycle each Mini which, in some rooms, requires carrying and climbing a ladder to perform that task. I'm to old for that. Is there a better way to clear it or a permanent fix?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brobin said:


> Apologies if this is the wrong thread. I upgraded my Roamio+ and ten Mini's to TE4 a couple of days ago primarily for the Auto Skip feature which, so far, is working well. I do have 2 issues that I'm hoping have resolutions:
> 2. Today (7/4/19) most of our TV's with Mini's displayed an 'Emergency Alert' which had already been cancelled by the time the TV's were turned on. The problem is that no amount of button pushing on the remote would clear the alert. The remotes did nothing. The only way to clear the alert was to power cycle each Mini which, in some rooms, requires carrying and climbing a ladder to perform that task. I'm to old for that. Is there a better way to clear it or a permanent fix?


If you put a Mini into Standby when you are finished, it will not be affected by the EAS.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks for that info. I always thought that if you tap the TIVO button twice that was the same thing but I see the difference now. However, is there a "non-reboot" method to clear the EAS on a Mini otherwise?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brobin said:


> Thanks for that info. I always thought that if you tap the TIVO button twice that was the same thing but I see the difference now. However, is there a "non-reboot" method to clear the EAS on a Mini otherwise?


It should revert to a screen saver after four hours. But that was in the old days.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Must have changed. The alert had been sent about 8 hours earlier, just after midnight.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

brobin said:


> The only way to clear the alert was to power cycle each Mini which, in some rooms, requires carrying and climbing a ladder to perform that task. I'm to old for that. Is there a better way to clear it or a permanent fix?


WEMO ?


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> WEMO ?


I hadn't done the ones upstairs yet and some searching led me to learn about thumbs up, thumbs down, play, play and it rebooted three out of the four and the one that didn't reboot didn't need a ladder so I can live with that. 
Now if I can solve the Cable Card screen issue...


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I'd re-seat the card. Could be coincidence that it started after upgrade. I've been running TE4 since beta and have never seen a popup about my card.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

I'll give it a try but it's been sitting there for over 4 years and never had it happen till rebooting to TE4 so I think it's something else.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

krkaufman said:


> WEMO ?


The WEMO idea is a good one if the reboot sequence fails. I have a bunch of old X10 modules that'd do the trick too.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

OK, new - and very serious - problem new with TE4 (maybe). Complete internet failure at router! I installed TE4 several days ago and things have been going pretty well after a few start up issues. Even the cablecard screen hasn't popped up again since doing a refresh from Comcast. But last night we had no internet, wired or WiFi, at all. Rebooted the modem and router - no joy. Checked cables, power supplies - all good. Plugged a laptop into the modem and rebooted - connected to internet! Reconnected modem to the router and I could see that it'd pull an IP for a few seconds and then show 'Disconnected.'

I have an identical spare router and connected it to the modem and I was back in business - or so I thought! Swapped routers and upon connecting the switch, BAM! No internet. Next step was to start unplugging cables from the switch. The third one I tried was the culprit. Unplug it and the router had internet, plug it back in and five seconds later I'd see 'Disconnected' again. So what's on the other end of that cable? The kitchen TIVO Mini! I pulled the power, plugged it back into the router and rebooted. During the reboot process the Roamio Plus, which was on in the next room, went blank and rebooted by itself. Everything came up and worked for about five minutes before the internet was lost again. 

Now the Mini remains unplugged and the internet connection is stable. Although rarely more than two are in use at any given time, I have 10 Mini's in total connected via Ethernet to the Roamio Plus, unchanged in five years. I can't point to TE4 specifically as the cause but the timing certainly makes it suspect. I called tech support and they said they've heard of this issue before and suggested I unplug all the minis, reboot the router and the Roamio Plus, make sure Auto DHCP is selected and do a Net Connect. After that plug in one Mini at a time till they're all up. I'll try that in the next day or two and report back. What I might try first is assigning a static IP to the kitchen Mini to ensure it's not stepping on any toes.

Any other thoughts are welcome.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

brobin said:


> Any other thoughts are welcome.


Do you have MoCA active on your coax? And what is the brand & model # of your modem? (MoCA can cause instability in some older pre-MoCA modems and now some DOCSIS 3.1 modems. e.g., e.g.)


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

No MOCA, everything's Ethernet. The router is an ASUS RT-AC1750_B1/RT-AC66U_B1 (same router, different model #'s).


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

brobin said:


> No MOCA, everything's Ethernet. The router is an ASUS RT-AC1750_B1/RT-AC66U_B1 (same router, different model #'s).


And the modem is a DOCSIS 3.0 Motorola, about 5 years old.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Another one bites the dust! This morning another Mini crashed my router. Same symptoms. This HAS to be related to TE4. Today I'll do the procedure to unplug them all, reboot everything and report back. The only reason I went with TE4 was for the AutoSkip but with these issues it's not worth it. If you're reading this in July '19 and haven't yet upgraded, I'd recommend holding off till they get things sorted out.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brobin said:


> Another one bites the dust! This morning another Mini crashed my router. Same symptoms. This HAS to be related to TE4.


I can't fix your problem, but I can confirm (since day one) that the Mini VOX (A95) is different. I have a mixed system: two Roamio TE3 and one TE4. One Mini A93 and one A95. One of the observations I saw right away was that if I unplug the A95, it shows up on the TE3 My Shows grayed out. The A93 has never done that. I use the TE4 system lightly, and none of it is connected directly to my router. My only problem with the TE4 system is the need to perform a soft reset after I take either of them out of Standby. If I was using them more, I wouldn't use Standby. You can also check TiVo Online. The list of boxes includes the A95, grayed out since a few month after the release. Even a powered off TE3 Roamio is not grayed out.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

My Mini's are A92's and A93's with no A 95's. Just moments ago I completed the procedure that support gave me yesterday which was to unplug all the Mini's, reboot the router, reboot the R+, verify Auto DHCP and do a Net Connect. With that done I plugged each Mini in, waited for it to finish booting, verified operation and then repeat at each additional Mini. I have 10 Mini's so the whole process took about 90 minutes. So far - and by so far I mean it's been all of 20 minutes - all is well and no internet disconnects. I'm not ready to declare success this early but there is definitely improvement in that I have internet with all the Mini's plugged in.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

brobin said:


> I'm not ready to declare success this early but there is definitely improvement in that I have internet with all the Mini's plugged in.


You won't know until they run overnight. Something about the service connection. Anyhow, good luck.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

JoeKustra said:


> You won't know until they run overnight. Something about the service connection. Anyhow, good luck.


It's been through one nightly mothership contact and so far so good. It's only been 36 hours but I'm optimistic that I'll have a stable internet connection. The downside is that the CableCard screen has been popping up more often and is more persistent. Tonight, per TiVo Support's recommendation, I ran a "Repeat Guided Setup" which leaves all recordings and OnePasses intact and is supposed to cure the problem. I ran it and at the end I was greeted by a CableCard screen that wouldn't go away by pressing 'Clear.' The TiVo button cleared it and I had Comcast send a refresh signal. Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

I hope I'm not speaking too soon but both the router and cablecard screen problems appear to be solved now. I'd recommend that anyone upgrading their Roamio (or Bolt?) and Mini's to TE4 do the following additional steps once completed:

1. Unplug all your Minis, reboot your router and the Roamio/Bolt, make sure Auto DHCP is selected and do a Net Connect. After that, plug in one Mini at a time waiting for each one to finish booting, till they're all up.
2. Run "Repeat Guided Setup" followed by a Refresh signal from your cable provider.

These two steps can save you a LOT of frustration and time!


----------



## Elizabeth D'Andrea (Jul 9, 2019)

Hi, this is my first post in the community. I purchased the white TiVo Bolt and really like it. I didn't want to upgrade to the new experience but then I did, why I don't know. So now I am disappointed that I did and want to go back to what I had. So my question is can someone help me do it properly if it's possible. I know that I'll lose all the recordings I have already and settings but I can deal with that and get them all back again. It's better than being unhappy  everyday I use my TiVo. I don't understand  why they changed a PERFECT TV guide to what they have now. It seemed like a step backward. The one they had was exceptional and no one else has that type of guide that I know of. If they didn't change that I'd keep the new experience. Liz


----------



## brobin (Feb 14, 2014)

Go Here: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Elizabeth D'Andrea said:


> I don't understand why they changed a PERFECT TV guide to what they have now. It seemed like a step backward. The one they had was exceptional and no one else has that type of guide that I know of.


For future reference, you're probably pining for the TiVo "Live Guide," as opposed to the "Grid Guide." Knowing the name of the guide style, you should be able to find a few threads where many agree with your view ... and would have warned you against the upgrade.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Elizabeth D'Andrea said:


> Hi, this is my first post in the community. I purchased the white TiVo Bolt and really like it. I didn't want to upgrade to the new experience but then I did, why I don't know. So now I am disappointed that I did and want to go back to what I had. So my question is can someone help me do it properly if it's possible. I know that I'll lose all the recordings I have already and settings but I can deal with that and get them all back again. It's better than being unhappy  everyday I use my TiVo. I don't understand  why they changed a PERFECT TV guide to what they have now. It seemed like a step backward. The one they had was exceptional and no one else has that type of guide that I know of. If they didn't change that I'd keep the new experience. Liz


Have you tried turning on auto skip mode in the settings only available in the new TiVo experience? That's a feature that would be hard to live without. I agree with you I prefer the old guide and GUI. However there are a lot of under the hood improvements with the new experience that I wouldn't want to go without. On the other hand, loss of thumbs on the new experience is a major blow to me. Plus I loved the s p s p s quick hide Banner code that only worked on the old experience. If you have Minis on your TiVo Network I believe their tuner allocation is superior on the new experience which might also make a significant difference to you among many other tweaks. 1 new tweak not available on the old TiVo experience if you use the quick play mode your show remembers if you are watching it in that mode which is a big plus to me. I wish I could pick features from the old experience and a new experience instead of have to decide which to sacrifice


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

If you have Minis on your TiVo Network I believe their tuner allocation is superior on the new experience which might also make a significant difference to you among many other tweaks. 1 new tweak not available on the old TiVo experience if you use the quick play mode your show remembers if you are watching it in that mode which is a big plus to me. I wish I could pick features from the old experience and a new experience instead of have to decide which to sacrifice


----------



## Elizabeth D'Andrea (Jul 9, 2019)

leiff said:


> Have you tried turning on auto skip mode in the settings only available in the new TiVo experience? That's a feature that would be hard to live without. I agree with you I prefer the old guide and GUI. However there are a lot of under the hood improvements with the new experience that I wouldn't want to go without. On the other hand, loss of thumbs on the new experience is a major blow to me. Plus I loved the s p s p s quick hide Banner code that only worked on the old experience. If you have Minis on your TiVo Network I believe their tuner allocation is superior on the new experience which might also make a significant difference to you among many other tweaks. 1 new tweak not available on the old TiVo experience if you use the quick play mode your show remembers if you are watching it in that mode which is a big plus to me. I wish I could pick features from the old experience and a new experience instead of have to decide which to sacrifice


Thank you leiff! I do love the auto skip it's why I decided to buy the VOX remote and upgrade but I really miss the guide. I don't have any mini's


----------



## Elizabeth D'Andrea (Jul 9, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> For future reference, you're probably pining for the TiVo "Live Guide," as opposed to the "Grid Guide." Knowing the name of the guide style, you should be able to find a few threads where many agree with your view ... and would have warned you against the upgrade.


Thank you krkaufman, I believe it is the live guide. I'll have to look for the other threads when I can. I know I'm kicking myself for doing it.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Elizabeth D'Andrea said:


> Thank you krkaufman, I believe it is the live guide. I'll have to look for the other threads when I can. I know I'm kicking myself for doing it.


A sampling...

Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!
WHAT HAPPENED TO TIVO LIVE GUIDE ON EXP. 4???
Live Guide
Live style guide
No Live Guide in Hydra/gen4 UI
Grid Guide or Live Guide - What is your preference?


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

wthomas69 said:


> We have a bolt and two minis, can I install experience 4 on only one of the minis? My wife uses the bolt and want to make sure the new experience is rock solid before switching the bolt.


If you decide you don't like TE4 and roll back to TE3, you will lose all of your recordings. If you have upgraded your hard drive in your bolt, TE4 may not function and you will have to roll back to TE3 and lose your recordings.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Elizabeth D'Andrea said:


> Thank you leiff! I do love the auto skip it's why I decided to buy the VOX remote and upgrade but I really miss the guide. I don't have any mini's


Since you have Vox remote make sure you understand you also loose voice control options if you revert back to Old experience. Voice control for me is handy to do things like command TiVo to turn to a certain Channel or skip any amount of minutes you want. For commercials it's handy to just say skip 4 minutes. For some sporting events it's very nice to be able to sit say skip 10 or 20 minutes


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

Another Advantage I recently learned with the new experience, is how your shows start to play when you press play on top of a folder of a certain show. Behavior is way better. Now it will resume where you left off whatever episode you were watching where's before it would always forget and start from the beginning. Plus whenever you exit that show folder it will conveniently ask you if it wants you to delete episodes you've already watched from the folder.


----------



## Elizabeth D'Andrea (Jul 9, 2019)

krkaufman said:


> A sampling...
> 
> Hydra... Bring back Live Guide!!!!
> WHAT HAPPENED TO TIVO LIVE GUIDE ON EXP. 4???
> ...


Thank you so much krkaufman, these links will help save a lot of searching!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

The biggest "tell" for me: on my TE3 Bolt box, I used the Grid Guide for close to 2 weeks exclusively, until I aborted my experiment early. The Grid Guide just doesn't fit my style of use well--I use my Guide like a TV Guide--and I started to loathe using it. Back to the Live Guide and I was enjoying my TiVo box again.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm not saying it's a substitute substitute but have you guys tried the Android app guide and schedule your shows from that? Or tivonline.com


----------



## KevTech (Apr 15, 2014)

I may be wrong but I think I saw a version of the live guide by pushing the up key located right below the Tivo button.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

KevTech said:


> I may be wrong but I think I saw a version of the live guide by pushing the up key located right below the Tivo button.


You are right. It's been discussed here ad nauseum.


----------

